# How windy is too windy for a disc wheel in a TT?



## hogut (Feb 25, 2006)

I have a 40 k TT with winds estimated at 15mph- probably crosswind for minority of time but you never know. I may have the opportunity to ride a disc wheel (first time) for the event. I usually ride deep dish wheels with little problem up to 15mph. Any advice or experiences with disc wheels and windy TTs? How windy is too windy? Thanks, H


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Too many variables*



hogut said:


> I have a 40 k TT with winds estimated at 15mph- probably crosswind for minority of time but you never know. I may have the opportunity to ride a disc wheel (first time) for the event. I usually ride deep dish wheels with little problem up to 15mph. Any advice or experiences with disc wheels and windy TTs? How windy is too windy?


First off, is the disc front or back. A disc on the front can be a huge challenge in crosswinds. Second, how much experience have you had (sounds like none) and how good a bike handler are you? Third, are we talking steady winds or a lot of gusting, and from what angle? How well protected is the course, and will you be going past buildings, etc. that could turn a steady wind into gusts? All that said, it is often not the best plan to use new equipment in a race.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Concur with Kerry if you've ridden one then don't. For me I would always ride rear disc unless its was 40mph winds but I weight 180.


----------



## llvllatt (Jul 23, 2005)

Assuming you're a solid bike handler, riding with a rear disc shouldn't give you troubles. I'm 170lbs, which helps, but I've never had troubles running discs in 40+mph gusts. My first time was at Nationals last year and I could hardly feel anything different
Front disc on the other hand... heh


----------



## hogut (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I was talking about a rear disc (versus 60 mm deep rim I usually run) with a 50mm front rim. No problems with my usual TT wheels in wind but haven't ridden them on days with winds above 15-20mph. I consider myself a good bike handler with little issues riding in cross winds of 30 mph on standard wheels. The course will be open and exposed (vulberable to wind) flat to rolling, Probably more sustained wind than gusty. I wouldn't predict any difficulty in handling but I have never used a disc. I was wondering if people have had negative experiences with rear disc wheels on windy days. Is there a wind mph forecast which would cause you to abandon the disc- either for handling difficulty or potential downside of aerodynamics? Thanks, H


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*I would use it*



hogut said:


> Thanks for the replies. I was talking about a rear disc (versus 60 mm deep rim I usually run) with a 50mm front rim. No problems with my usual TT wheels in wind but haven't ridden them on days with winds above 15-20mph. I consider myself a good bike handler with little issues riding in cross winds of 30 mph on standard wheels. The course will be open and exposed (vulberable to wind) flat to rolling, Probably more sustained wind than gusty. I wouldn't predict any difficulty in handling but I have never used a disc. I was wondering if people have had negative experiences with rear disc wheels on windy days. Is there a wind mph forecast which would cause you to abandon the disc- either for handling difficulty or potential downside of aerodynamics? Thanks, H


I've used a disc on 200 mile training rides, ultra time trials, and team ultra races out in the southern California deserts with no problem. The guy who won the Furnace Creek 508 solo division last fall used a disc the whole way.

Aerodynamically, I've read that a disc can actually have negative drag in some cross wind angles. In other words, it's a sail that propels you forward. Might want to check the Zipp and Cervelo websites for details.


----------

